# Lightroom mobile (iphone) not syncing to desktop; desktop collections will sync to smartphone



## reidthaler (Apr 30, 2020)

working with a client yesterday and couldn't get Lightroom iphone to sync to desktop.  I tried reseting sync by gong to Preference|Lightroom Sync and resetting sync by hold Alt Rebuild Sync Data.

I also checked the sync setting in Lightroom mobile, trying syncing with cell phone data both off and on.    She's on Windows 10.  Current version of both programs

Thanks,

Reid


----------



## RikkFlohr (May 1, 2020)

As with all sync issues when you have a device and a computer involved - check the cloud Online photo editor | Photoshop Lightroom first. If the files are making it to the cloud then you know which instance to troubleshoot. If the files don't make it to the cloud, you also know which instance to troubleshoot.


----------



## reidthaler (May 1, 2020)

The images shot with the phone are not making it to  the cloud, despite a re-start of the phone


----------



## Rob_Cullen (May 2, 2020)

It took me some time to understand that the iPhone Camera and the Lightroom App Camera are two separate systems. I did not understand why my iPhone Camera Roll images did not sync.
There is a setting in the Lr app to 'Auto Import' from the iPhone Camera Roll, then photos should sync.
See a similar discussion in the Adobe forum-
https://community.adobe.com/t5/ligh...-to-lightroom-classic-cc/td-p/11095414?page=1


----------



## reidthaler (May 2, 2020)

No,  I'm not talking about the iPhone Camera Roll photos, but the Lightroom mobile photos


----------



## Ian Consterdine (May 24, 2020)

I was having the same problem as you, as pics I'd taken on my iPhone and imported into Lr Mobile weren't syncing with Classic, although they were on the web version and on my iPad.
It turns out that  'Sync Photos' in Classic was paused and I hadn't noticed. The menu is found if you click the nameplate Top Left if you weren't aware. Hope this helps you.


----------

